# Fall leaves already?!?!?!?!



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

Hi Everyone..I live in southern NH...and this past week we had a few cool nights in the mid 50's...today on the way to work I noticed quite a few leaves on a few trees had already to start to turn orange and yellow. Fall here already? I was really in the Halloween spirit all day today.
How is it in your part of the world??


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Here in N. W. Illinois*

Only certain leaves have now fallen, the smaller pointy yellow ones. We have had high heat and way too much flooding rain, no fall like weather here at all.
This happens in the summer.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

HOT! 90 today. 94 tomorrow. I am waiting for fall though .. it better hurry up. It's been a hot one here in Jersey this summer. (and I can jump in the ocean down the shore for fear of SNOOKIE and Crew running wild!)


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

The only leaves falling around here are the ones that have dried up from the heat.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I've seen some yellow and orange ones falling! It must be Halloween tomorrow! Just kidding...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

We don't get autumn here in Houston. 

It's been hitting high 90s and even 100 + this past weekend. Temps like this continue until September and then maybe in October it will drop into the 70- 80s.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

It has been a scorcher here lately! Highs in the upper 90s and a few 100 degree days, lows at night are even like high 70s-80s. Even broke some records last week. I am very much ready for some fall like weather here.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I did notice leaves falling while driving through towns, but I not notice the colors of the leaves. =[


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

Dullahan said:


> HOT! 90 today. 94 tomorrow. I am waiting for fall though .. it better hurry up. It's been a hot one here in Jersey this summer. (and I can jump in the ocean down the shore for fear of SNOOKIE and Crew running wild!)


In Westchster county it has been the same..... all of nyc has been hitting the 90 mark...... it is sooo hot.... hope my halloween wedding oct. 2 has changed. I dont want pic with all green and this heat needs to break.... it is discusting in this area. and as far a SNOOKIE, i have to watch my back in ny cause she is from my area, god help me!


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

shadowsofhorror said:


> Hi Everyone..I live in southern NH...and this past week we had a few cool nights in the mid 50's...today on the way to work I noticed quite a few leaves on a few trees had already to start to turn orange and yellow. Fall here already? I was really in the Halloween spirit all day today.
> How is it in your part of the world??


I live in Southern NH as well and I agree I have seen the leaves changing a little bit, can't believe it's almost here!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, we'll get our fall leaves around, oh say, Thanksgiving maybe?

I would love to see a real New England fall, but only if it was _not_ followed by a New England winter!


----------



## ntokheim (Aug 28, 2007)

I live in NC Iowa and I've seen some small patches of color in some trees. I first started noticing the last few days of July. It typically doesn't start until late August so it seems to be a month early. But I am surprised because we haven't had very many cool nights. It's been hot and very wet and rainy this year compared to last year.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm in IL where it's been hot, humid, and rainy... bleh, but my boss told me something interesting last week that seems to be true now that I actually paid attention. A week or two after you start hearing crickets the leaves will start changing colors.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We noticed this also here in Ottawa.. byebye summer..


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There are 3 huge poplar trees that are on the property of the neighbors behind us & they start losing their leaves the end of July/beginning of August so we've got all these damn poplar leaves all over the yard. I hate those trees.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Just got back from vacation and noticed my neighbor's tree already turning red at the top. Way to early and with all of this heat we have been having.....very strange indeed!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> There are 3 huge poplar trees that are on the property of the neighbors behind us & they start losing their leaves the end of July/beginning of August so we've got all these damn poplar leaves all over the yard. I hate those trees.


heh...I've got two of them in my back yard. Would gladly have them cut down but I thiink it costs a fortune to drop em...

The only thing turning brown and yellow around here is my lawn


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

This time of year our black walnuts start losing their leaves. They are always the last to get their leaves in spring and the first to drop in the fall. By Halloween the trees will be bare, except for some walnuts still hanging. We have poplars, too, and they are starting to drop, but not too much. They'll really start to drop next month. 

I think I'm going to plant some maples. I really want to see some nice colors in the fall. The hickory and oak show pretty, but nothing like maples.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

upNsmoke said:


> I'm in IL where it's been hot, humid, and rainy... bleh, but my boss told me something interesting last week that seems to be true now that I actually paid attention. A week or two after you start hearing crickets the leaves will start changing colors.


Really? I wonder if that also applies in SE Michigan? I'll have to watch. We had a couple cool nights last week where we slept with the windows open & the crickets were going nuts.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

Here in the Pacific Northwest we are just beginning to see the first signs of Fall. At the lake the cottonwoods are beginning to drop leaves, and on my street - which is mostly huge maples - I can see the tips turning gold. On a breezy day in October it is breathtaking around here - can't wait!!!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

It's been pretty hot here too. So, not many leaves falling. I'm so ready for fall. I can't wait to turn off my ac!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> heh...I've got two of them in my back yard. Would gladly have them cut down but I thiink it costs a fortune to drop em...
> 
> The only thing turning brown and yellow around here is my lawn


Same here! Brown, crunchy lawn all around.

I hate those effing trees so much & they grew to a pretty big size fairly quickly too. They're less than 15 years old & they're huge. They've also put out roots into our yard that are sprouting smaller trees. Thankfully the lawn mower takes care of those. 

When the older couple that lived in the house planted them they had no idea what they were planting. They had 2 near their house & they got so big so quickly they had them cut down but left the ones on the property line. They used to treat their yard so the roots didn't come up on their side.

They're not our trees but the boys that own the house now said we could take 'em down but, like you said, massively expensive since they're huuuuge & there's 3 of them, & if you don't take them down properly & clear out the stump the roots will still sprout little trees.

That said, I'm ready for it to NOT be 104 degrees outside.


----------



## getscary (Sep 15, 2005)

Still hot in PA as well. I think as soon as the heat subsides it will feel more like the Halloween season.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The palm trees don't turn orange =)

That being said, I really love the fall growing up in Ohio, so I do miss that.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I live in Los Angeles and they're calling this the year without a summer. It got my Halloween juju going early this year without the heat.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

murtisha - I live in Riverside County so I can second that! I felt the fall chill in the air early this morning. It felt great!!!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

I know. I keep hoping it will stay this way and fall will be early with a nice chilly winter, but I know I'm probably hoping against all hope.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I lived in Merrimack and went to high school for a couple of years there. Great place. Here in NY (90 miles north of NYC), this year is dry, hot and humid. The only thing that changed color is my grass, it went from green to brown. It now "crunches" when i walk on it.


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

In New Orleans we don't really get a color change. You just wake up one morning and the trees are all bare. I'd love to see an actual New England fall. Feel free to put up pictures everybody! I can live vicariously through them.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

It's hot and humid in PA! It's been this way almost all summer, but we did have a record-breaking snowfall in February, as well as a very cold winter. I guess we had to make up for it somehow!

I am so ready for the cooler weather, and the smell of burning leaves in the air! That always gets me in the Halloween spirit.


----------



## REV (Oct 26, 2007)

Utah has been getting a lot of sun and some random rain showers in the afternoon. Everything is still green and the bugs are out!!! You wouldnt guess that Halloween is less then 3 months away. You could almost guess that our summer just started! The good news is that our Halloween night has a much better chance of being warm and clear!!! No Snow!!!


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I live in the north bay area of CA (north of San Francisco). In a typical summer, while San Fran. may stay cool, areas further north (Santa Rosa) or south (San Jose) may get quite hot. Of course, humidity is rarely an issue here. 

However, this summer, other than a mild outburst of heat in early June, it's been very cool. Nights often dip into the 50's while day time highs may be only in the 70's. It also rained heavily into late May - very unusual. And this cool weather has meant some light drizzle in the mornings. 

Does all of this translate into early foliage? This is only my fifth year in CA and fall foliage is nothing like that of New England or Chicago (both places I've called home in the past). But usually leaves don't turn until later November and even then, they fall quickly. So far though, despite the cool weather, there has been no evidence of fall yet.

Nonetheless, I am already seriously thinking about my Halloween exploits! I'm not on this forum a lot, but I love it when I am. I have a new home and am wondering how to set- up the decorations.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

zom13ie said:


> In Westchster county it has been the same..... all of nyc has been hitting the 90 mark...... it is sooo hot.... hope my halloween wedding oct. 2 has changed. I dont want pic with all green and this heat needs to break.... it is discusting in this area. and as far a SNOOKIE, i have to watch my back in ny cause she is from my area, god help me!



Yeah man. We'll start to get that fall feeling .. like one day it will be in the high 70's and you'll be like "Alright, Fall!" and then the next day its like 95.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

We have noticed strange things with the trees in our yard ( Central Florida) . It has been Stupid Hot and Muggy. But the trees are acting like the beginning of fall and none of the crepe myrtels bloomed like they usually do. The "shadows" of things are falling longer than they usually do at this time of year. I am seeing signs of fall, not feeling it. 
I think the world is in a different tilt and they just haven't told us. Wierd. The heat index still says summer - I am ready for some cooler weather !


----------



## ntokheim (Aug 28, 2007)

upNsmoke said:


> I'm in IL where it's been hot, humid, and rainy... bleh, but my boss told me something interesting last week that seems to be true now that I actually paid attention. A week or two after you start hearing crickets the leaves will start changing colors.


Yes I've always kinda viewed crickets as the harbingers of Fall because the sound of crickets has always been more prominent in the late summer and early fall. Also my parents were saying that when the locusts start buzzing that it means about 6 weeks or 9 weeks, cant remember which, until frost.


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

shadowsofhorror said:


> Hi Everyone..I live in southern NH...and this past week we had a few cool nights in the mid 50's...today on the way to work I noticed quite a few leaves on a few trees had already to start to turn orange and yellow. Fall here already? I was really in the Halloween spirit all day today.
> How is it in your part of the world??


I so jealous that you're getting nights in the mid 50's! I can't wait for that kind of weather. Here it's hot and humid. It's quite disgusting and I don't have one ounce of Halloween spirit yet because this heat really puts a damper on it.


----------



## upNsmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

cwolfe83 said:


> I so jealous that you're getting nights in the mid 50's! I can't wait for that kind of weather. Here it's hot and humid. It's quite disgusting and I don't have one ounce of Halloween spirit yet because this heat really puts a damper on it.


Careful what you wish for. The closer we get to the 50's at night the closer we get to -20's a month later lol


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I live in Bucks County Pa. Although it's still hot here...I have noticed some leaves changing. Nothing crazy yet...but every once in awhile you'll see a tree with yellow leaves which is way early. Could also be our crazy HOT and wet summer too though. It's been a bear here!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

My ficus has dropped all its leaves - does that count?? haha! Okay, I saw a few yellow ones at the tops of the trees on our country walk this weekend, but so far not too many on the ground. I'm looking forward to a beautiful, stunning, crisp Canadian Autumn this year! I grew up in a place where there were only 2 seasons - hot and bloody fricken freezing. This will be my 2nd fall in Ontario, and I can't get enough of it!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

We've had an unusually cool summer this year, very few days over 100 when we usually get an average of 22 days over 100. I have noticed in the past 2 weeks the leaves are starting to fade. I watch the huge maple across the street for any signs of fall and it's definitely coming early this year.







Hopefully it won't turn around on us and be 100 degrees for Halloween.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Its been very hot and humid for the past month, but today on the way home I did notice 2 trees along our street that has already begun to change!


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

I live near Los Angeles, CA and it has been a pleasant Summer *knock on wood* Evenings have been surprisingly chilly. On my block leaves are drying and slowly fading color. I noticed sunsets earlier. I love it! It's usually Hellish out here!


----------



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

Fall where I live in GA kinda sucks. Nothing but pine trees. Hardwoods only grow in some of the low areas near water. Heat index of 110 today and I was sweating bullets. Didnt help that I was in the third story of a clock tower with windows all around me and no ventilation and having to lug a whole bunch of crap up and down the ladder. I was wanting to work on one of my props tonight but I am beat.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Has been raining every day so knocked down the oppressive 100 degree days. 
Much easier to think fall for sure!

Keep those tropical depressions coming!
WOOT!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I started taking the dog out for a walk before work on July 27 (not too long ago!!) - leaving the house around 6 am. Even in this short amount of time I've noticed the sunrise coming later. I also made a point of looking for trees changing color and there are a few here & there!
Robins are getting more scarce, but I did still see one this morning.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so excited that our 10-day forecast shows nothing but 80s! Such a big change from the 90-100+ degree weather we've been having the past couple of months. Maybe this is starting our downward temp trend!! One can only hope.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Same here - our forecast seems to be trending down - FINALLY!! Still, a few more days will be in the upper 80's. I can't wait for fall weather!


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

This year has been very strange for Southern California. I live in the high desert area. We experience much cooler weather in the fall and winter than most of the rest of Southern CA. It even snows occasionally. But we also get some hot summers. But this year it's like summer forgot about us. We had one nasty heatwave in late June / early July, but that has been it. It's been dipping into the 50s the last few nights which is not common for August.

What I miss about the normal summer is the monsoon type weather we usually have. I don't miss the heat, I will make that clear. But the monsoon creates some beautiful thunderheads towering over the Big Bear Lake area mountains. On a normal year, this would happen nearly everyday beginning in July and go through until September. It's only happened a few times this year (I think it was during the heatwave), and I kind of miss it.

But getting these teases of fall so early is kind of neat. I just hope summer doesn't decide to wake up in September or October. And one of my neighbor's maple trees has turned gold. Now this could be due to a lack of water, but I'll just pretend that it's because fall is already beginning. My maple tree is still green, but it also remained green longer than most of my neighbors trees did last year for some reason.


----------



## doctoru2 (Oct 13, 2008)

In relation to my earlier post, as it's been a cool summer here in the Bay area of CA (San Fran.), the days actually feel like October already. The morning fog is more like heavy clouds in my area, resulting in light drizzle (or even a small, light rain) each morning. The cool days are reminiscent of October more than August. As such, my mood is definitely shifted towards fall and Halloween. But no turning leaves - yet.


----------



## Ashlar521 (Aug 12, 2010)

It's been hot here in Ky. but I have noticed the boxwood trees in my back yard at the edge of the woods are starting to turn . I can not wait for fall to get here !


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Last year we had a cool summer. This year we made up for it by having an extremely hot summer. I guess it's the west coast's turn to have a cool summer.

I just got back in from my walk around the building at work. There are 6 maple trees out back and one of them is mostly red. That is VERY strange since we've been so freakin' hot. We certainly haven't been too dry, so it's not for lack of water. I'm assuming there's something wrong with the tree. It looks healthy otherwise, though. This past weekend we did dip down to the 50s, but that should'nt have had an impact on the trees yet. Maybe the heat has stressed it out. I guess I'll just wait to see what it does.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yup our leaves are already turning.It has been really hot this summer.


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

I would love to visit your state and see this. I am in West Texas today it is 106. by the time our leaves turn to yellow and orange halloween is like 2 weeks away


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I live in Alabama and it's hot as hell here but my yard has filled with autumn leaves  I was like oooh yay!! Fall is almost here ^^


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm in upstate NY...temps are still in the 80s during the day, and down in the 60s at night. Leaves are just starting to change here...can't wait, as I actually have trees on my property this year....


Spookmaster


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Moonie,

If you remind me, once the leaves are changing, be glad to send you some jpegs, or even some leaves by snail mail.


Spookmaster


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

With this crazy weather we are all due for an early fall this year... Too bad my local winds always take care of our leaves very far in advance! lol!


----------



## Moonie (Aug 2, 2005)

Spookmaster said:


> Moonie,
> 
> If you remind me, once the leaves are changing, be glad to send you some jpegs, or even some leaves by snail mail.
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

I noticed many of the maple trees are beginning to turn gold where I live, including mine upon close inspection. One of the trees near my house has really thinned out, and at first I thought it could have been due to a lack of water, but it's in the middle of a nice green lawn, so obviously water isn't an issue. And the tree doesn't look sick. That tree will bare in a month.

To me, it seems like the trees are turning earlier than normal. Now I could have just never noticed it before. I'll make a mental note to myself about it and see if the trees do the same next year around mid-August.

I was talking about how we've had an unusual cool summer this year earlier in this thread, but this whole week has been blazing hot and humid. The humidity makes my swamp cooler useless so I have to run my central air which is expensive. Looking like it's going to be pretty warm here for nearly the rest of August. Can't wait for September and hopefully that month will give us some much cooler days.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

shadowsofhorror said:


> Hi Everyone..I live in southern NH...and this past week we had a few cool nights in the mid 50's...today on the way to work I noticed quite a few leaves on a few trees had already to start to turn orange and yellow. Fall here already? I was really in the Halloween spirit all day today.
> How is it in your part of the world??


How funny you should say this...my son, in NJ, was just telling me this past week that he's seen some fallen leaves and that it seems weird...I do recall (from my many years living in the NE) that a few isolated leaves would fall VERY early, way before the rest caught up, and I would get that shivery-good, very happy fall feeling...

In my part of the world: we have certain leaves that just sort of "shed" a bit all year round, but my deciduous trees (esp. my maples) haven't started turning/falling yet. However, it's due to start any minute now. Our leaves change very early (those that do change) and hang on the trees that way for a really long time...weeks...that's one awesome thing about the southwest!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Temps is Eastern Washington has finally dropped and leaves are beginning to turn slowly. By September I will be raking I can feel it.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Anji4062 said:


> It's been pretty hot here too. So, not many leaves falling. I'm so ready for fall. I can't wait to turn off my ac!!!


Hey I'm in Missouri also we have had a hot summer the last few weeks have been in the 100's. It's been so hot I got a small window AC for my garage just so I could get some of my props done. I moved from Southern California in 07 and have enjoyed experiencing the different seasons. I always enjoy spring because I was born in March and my next favorite is fall because of Halloween and also because it's going to cool down.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Temperatures here in PA are FINALLY going down into the mid to upper 70's next week, but about 90 degrees tomorrow... I am ready for fall!


----------



## crxy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in Michigan and it's still hot and humid here. No leaves fallen yet, nor even changing color. Just the same, I'm totally feeling Halloween and can't wait for the air to turn crisp and for the leaves to change colors!! It's my favorite time of year!!


----------



## MinnieCo (Aug 21, 2010)

My neighbors tree (behind my driveway) has some leaves way far up that have changes. Kind of looks odd all by themselves! It's still in the 90's though, but cooling down much more in the evening. I'm in Colorado.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

It's gettin there....

We have a few more weeks of heat left, darnit! About a month's worth, perhaps a little longer. My parents live two hours from here and they have had virtually NO summer. Of course I move two hours away when my hometown has no summer. Normally it's hot june-september and fourth of july was rather cold! I live inland now where there is no fog, so we cool off at night and early morning hours. By afternoon it starts to heat up again. Today says high 84 which means it should be a somewhat nice day considering it says it may be 100 next tuesday. Summer gets it's last hurrah, better finish quickly as I am so ready to get out my sweaters and jackets!!


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

I am ignoring this post. I love the summer, and hate to see it disappear. The only consolation is Halloween and football season.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha, than you are in the wrong place! I think most of us are cold people because of Halloween. 

I really don't like anything about summer. Hot cars, swimming, the clothing, the sun, the heat - don't like any of it. It's so much easier to get warm than to cool off.

I am ready for Halloween and Christmas. 

Oh and I went shopping yesterday and saw a ton of fall/winter clothing in stores. I had resist buying a new sweater since summer is not done yet for another month!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Started noticing alot of color today while driving around. Its starting.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I snapped these few pics just a couple minutes ago. 

A shot down the road:










In our front yard:










My neighbors tree a couple houses down:











I did this last year, Ill take pics about once a week.


----------

